# Manufacturer attempting to censor reviews they don't like



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 30, 2013)

All the buzz on the various video sources I check, a worrying trend, thankfully in the age of the internet and social networking, the embargos of old no longer work.

The film-maker, Den Lennie has stood his ground, the specifics of the product may not be of wide interest, but the politics of whats at work here should be, especially as CR posts reviews, and forum users are usually quick to have their say on great or not so great products.

And if anybody with a product is watching... this just isn't how to handle criticism. When folk like Philip Bloom join the debate then you can assume that your target audience is watching. Some folks hang on his every word... and spend according to it.

https://www.facebook.com/DenLenniefstopacademy


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 30, 2013)

I am sure the censors will be well bitten by their actions in the long haul.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 30, 2013)

.
That's pretty bush league.

In my experience, most manufacturers are more sophisticated than this. 

Their first move is usually to find a way to buy you off.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2013)

This is very common, there was even a major news article about it a few months ago. It happens across all products.

Some sellers hire SEO specialists to fill the web searches with positive articles that come up when you do a search for something like (seller)scam. They are able to push complaints a few pages down this way.


----------

